
Show HN: Rhinos-app – Cross-platform React-native app for Web & Desktop - ngduc
https://github.com/rhinos-app/rhinos-app-dev
======
ngduc
This boilerplate project uses react-native and react-native-web to achieve
cross-platform design. It can run on Android, iOS, Web (can also run as a
Windows/MacOS/Linux desktop app using Electron)

